# االاقسام العامة > المنتخب الوطني - صقور الجديان >  >  $$$$$سادمبا الي الاهلي الليبي$$$$$

## برق الصعيد

*تشير آخر الاخبار عن اللاعب سادمبا مهاجم فريق الهلال الذي رفض العودة الي فريقه بانه قد وافق علي العرض المقدم من الاهلي الليبي الذي يمنحه مبلغ 150 الف دولار لللاعب بالاضافة الي راتب شهري و 200 الف دولار للنادي بصفقة قدرها 350 الف دولار ، الا ان ادارة نادي الهلال قد رفضت العرض وطلبت من اللاعب الحضور الي السودان بينما يصر النادي الاهلي علي ضم اللاعب والجدير بالذكر بان النادي الاهلي الليبي قد فقد المهاجم محمد التجاني الذي انتقل الي فريق المدينة المنافس له في الدوري، بينما انتقل المهاجم وتي بيير الي فريق وداد فاس المغربي...

ضيعوك يا سادمبا تهئ تهئ تهئ
*

----------


## hamdi73

*سا سا سا سا سا سابمبا .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*غايتو كان راح منهم الا يشدو الصيوان تاني
مادايركم فكوه ياااخي
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*الزول البقول لا بأعلى صوت بكون سادي كل الخانات و ما مخلي أي ثغرة تمسه . . . أخوانا ديل بقولوا لا على أي أساس
*

----------


## حاكم خيرى حاكم

*يااخوانا براحه على ديل الفيهم مكفيهك
                        	*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*سسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسأرحل عنكم ياجقور

لسان سادومبا
                        	*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*سسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسأرحل عنكم ياجقور

لسان سادومبا
                        	*

----------


## برق الصعيد

*يا جزم علي لسان ميتشو
                        	*

----------


## fanan

*هى المكنه اشتغلت
                        	*

----------


## الصفوى

*من ليبيا................. ولى غادى
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة برق الصعيد
					

تشير آخر الاخبار عن اللاعب سادمبا مهاجم فريق الهلال الذي رفض العودة الي فريقه بانه قد وافق علي العرض المقدم من الاهلي الليبي الذي يمنحه مبلغ 150 الف دولار لللاعب بالاضافة الي راتب شهري و 200 الف دولار للنادي بصفقة قدرها 350 الف دولار ، الا ان ادارة نادي الهلال قد رفضت العرض وطلبت من اللاعب الحضور الي السودان بينما يصر النادي الاهلي علي ضم اللاعب والجدير بالذكر بان النادي الاهلي الليبي قد فقد المهاجم محمد التجاني الذي انتقل الي فريق المدينة المنافس له في الدوري، بينما انتقل المهاجم وتي بيير الي فريق وداد فاس المغربي...

ضيعوك يا سادمبا تهئ تهئ تهئ



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
والله اذا الخبر صحيح غايتو الا يخلو الابطال .. احسن ليهم
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة fanan
					

هى المكنه اشتغلت



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
خخخخخخخ تصدق يا فنان اشتغلت
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*ضيعوك يا سادمبا تهئ تهئ تهئ 
ان شاء الله مكنة الجوازات اتصلحت
                        	*

----------

